# Well, go'n to the Next Level In my Jigg'n Passion-- ROD BUILDIN



## hog (May 17, 2006)

The Cabin Fever of sitt'n around not being able to go fishing for one reason or another and some health issues, took their toll on me I guess this last year. So, I loosened the check book some and now have me a bedroom turned rod room LoL.... (its to hot in my Texas Gulf Coast Garage) :smile: (its is as addicting as buying Jigg'n Lures n Tackle :help: )
Im wanting to build'm and make'm and show'm different than some others. I not only wanted them to Work Great, but Look good too. I even have my wife help'n me (shes a jigger too) with the color and design selection... (makes it easier when she sees the Credit Card bill that says "Rod Supplies" each month... :wink:

I hope you dont mind me sharing...

On to the Next'n
Hog

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have to say, before getting into rod building, I NEVER realized how a hand made rod with specifically selected components, IMO is above and beyond any store-bought rod Ive ever had in my hand so far.

Thank you Everett Crainer (my brother) and Don Savage (Retired now, but best offshore rod builder on the planet IMO) and David at Slickwater Tackle in Clute, Tx (and Youtubes hundreds of Videos) for continually helping me in my new passion.

I've got a lotta learn'n to go, but, _"Im west bound with the hammer down"_ to get there" 

*Spinning*

*"BLUE MAGIC"*
Offshore Spinning Vertical Jig Rod _(can be made either one of course)_
6' EGlass Blank weighs 6.5 oz (The finished Rod weighs less than one of our Eating Dishes)
40-60# Rating for 6 to 12 oz jigs,
Medium Flex to work the jigs properly
MH to H Backbone to get'm up






*"FIRST BORN"*

Offshore Spinning Rod _(can be made either one of course)_
6' Eglass Blank about 6oz. Blank is a LIGHT 4.9 oz
30-50# Line Rating for 4 to 9oz Jigs _(most folks use 4-8oz)_
Medium Flex, MH Power to Get'm off the bottom.






*CONVENTIONAL REEL*

*"BIG BAD JOHN"*
Offshore Conventional Reel Vertical Jigging Rod _(can be made either one of course)_
6'6" EGlass Blank weighing 5.7oz 
30-50# Line Rating for 6-10oz jigs
Med Flex to work the jigs, Med Heavy Backbone to get'm up..






All should be able to Jig Up about all you can Jig up off the Texas Coast for a Normal Offshore Trip.

Heavier and lighter weight rods can be made too. I just made these because they are the type I would use.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm very impressed Hog! Looks like you have been an "A" student of some very high test mentors. Well done buddy!


----------

